# Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Consul Cigar Review - worth it



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The price makes this cigar amazing. For a decent full flavored, I don't think you can get a better price. Good burn and draw, with a nice flavor ...

Read the full review here: Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte Consul Cigar Review - worth it


----------

